# Monarch versus Boumsell



## Dany (May 31, 2020)

When WW II started, these two pseudo TLR from my collection were launched on the market.
The left one was sold in the USA by Monarch Mfg Co Chicago and the right side one was French and  made by a company named Boumsell.
Who created the model and who copied it ? I still don't know.
But I find both of them are nice and simple examples of popular photography.


----------



## smithdan (May 31, 2020)

Interesting similarities.   Also  interesting that the Longchamp brand is now used for a product line of designer handbags.

These are very nice representitives of this particular style of camera.


----------



## webestang64 (May 31, 2020)

Both are fantastic. LOVE art deco styling. I think Monarch made radios too, another of my collecting habits.


----------



## Dany (Jun 1, 2020)

Longchamp is the name of a well-known horse racing field (at least in France). The races used to gather wealthy people and became synonymous with luxe, fashion and chic.
In my opinion, this is why some manufacturers registered Lonchamp as a trademark for their products.
Interesting to learn that Monarch made radios too (bakelite one I suppose?)


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 1, 2020)

I know Krasco made a "Monarch" model radio but I saw, along time ago, at a flea market a seller had mini cathedral marked made by Monarch Mfg. 

I Googled but only found this...

*Monarch Manufacturing Company*
3345 Belmont Avenue  (March 1940, Radio & Television Today yearbook page 81)
Chicago, Illinois


----------



## IanG (Jun 2, 2020)

I assume these are 127 cameras.  I cut my teeth witha  Kodak  Brownie 127 in the earlyo mid 6o's, I hooked it up with a telescope and got images   Under 13 at the time  the couple we spotted were just doing the same as my mice, I had a lot more mice afew weeks later 

We forget that many of our parents or grand parents made all their images with camears like these.

Ian


----------



## Dany (Jun 3, 2020)

You are right .
These cameras were loaded with 127 films to produce 3x4 cm negatives.
It seems that Chicago was, at the time, a cluster of cheap camera makers.

I recently got, in my collection, a good example of this with the "Clix-O-Flex" made by Metropolitan Industries.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 25, 2020)

The Monarch started being made in 1939 (approximately) and the Boumsell in 1940. It is very possible that the French company either copied the Monarch design or that they purchased lots of their bodies, added some mods and rebranded them, to be sold in France. Jury is still out on this one...


----------



## Dany (Jun 26, 2020)

Today, it is not obvious to state who manufactured, who subcontracted, who sold these items
They were a lot on this business.
As an example, this other pseudo TLR from my collection, the "Wond O Flex"


----------

